# Question about letting puppy sleep outside of crate.



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

A crate can be a den - a secure place when your pup needs it. We never forced Thor to sleep in it at night. He liked sleeping right outside our bedroom door. On his 1st birthday he got bedroom privileges and we've never looked back. One thing for you to consider is is your pup totally potty trained over night? If so, I'd let him out if he wants.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't think they have to stay in there forever, but if you want him in there, that's okay too. My 6 month old started sleeping outside his crate at about 4.5 months. We were traveling some and I got tired of lugging the crate around, plus he was just then reliably potty trained and would prefer to be out of the crate rather than in it. Personal preference, I think.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ginni said:


> My puppy is 7 mos. old .. and at times seems like he would rather sleep outside of crate, and other times he seems really happy to sleep in there....but we never gave him that option not to. Is it in their best interest to stay in the crate forever? I sort of like him in it.. I know where he is at all times.. We could gate the door in bedroom.. so he could only stay in there.. Thank you for any help.


When Merlin was about 6 months old (he's now almost a year), we started leaving the crate door open and baby gating the bedroom door. He still slept in his crate for a while, but eventually he was sleeping more on the floor. Then we took the crate out and left the babygate up for a few days, then took the babygate away. Now he sleeps where ever he wants (though I do have the spare bedrooms baby gated still).

I really think it just depends on the dog. Merlin was a really good pup and never got into any trouble, so we were comfortable with it. Take baby steps and see how it goes! Good luck!


----------



## Ginni (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for being so helpful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would say as long as he will sleep in the crate just keep with the crate but like Merlinsmom said if you want you can leave the door open. Mine didnt ever take to the crate and are fine without it.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree a crate can be a den. Katie has not used a crate since 12 weeks of age. I think you could keep the crate and let him sleep where he feels most comfortable.


----------



## mk9906 (Aug 16, 2007)

Zach really prefers the crate. 

At about 9:30pm every night he gets really restless and he'll flop down on the floor then hop right back up. We've learned this is the way he tells us that he wants to go to bed. 

His crate is in one of the guest rooms and I think he really likes the privacy. As long as he's "asking" to sleep in the crate we are going to let him. 

Like you Ginni, I prefer knowing where he is and that he can't get into anything that may hurt him (chewing on electrical cords, etc).


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Daisy gave up her crate at 7 months. I was trying to coax her every night with a treat or just forcing her to go in there. Then I thought to myself this is ridiculous she doesn't want to go in there. I think she was jealous that the other 2 dogs didn't have to go in a crate at night, so I left her out. 

At first I gated her to the back hallway with the other dogs for a few months, now I just let them all sleep where they want. There are dog beds all over this house and every morning I find a dog on a bed!!

So that's our story, hope it helped you in your decision.


----------

